

Ask HN: Website feedback - akulbe

I&#x27;m not a web developer, at all. I would like to put up a website as a landing page, to help get more extra work.&lt;p&gt;Can you guys give me feedback? How can I make this look better? I&#x27;m trying to keep it short, sweet, to the point.&lt;p&gt;I know I&#x27;m asking for trouble. I hope you&#x27;ll be nice.<p>It&#x27;s at longviewbits.com
======
nnx
My suggestions :

\- reduce line height to make text easier to read

\- add your logo/name in the header nav (top-left maybe)

\- make your Github/Twitter accounts more visible than tiny icons in the
footer

\- talking about footer, it probably should be highlight how to contact you -
being able to contact you only through a "Support" form seems quite unfriendly

\- add an About page telling a bit about yourself, where you are located, ...

\- probably better leave the Testimonials page out until you can fill it
[http://www.longviewbits.com/testimonials/](http://www.longviewbits.com/testimonials/)
\- an empty Testimonials page doesn't provide any positive value

